# Welcome The Sausage Maker, Inc. - New SMF Sponsor!!



## TulsaJeff (Mar 27, 2012)

A huge smoking meat welcome to our newest site sponsors.. 

I'd like to to welcome The Sausage Maker, Inc at http://www.sausagemaker.com  to SMF. They are now sponsoring the site and I look forward to discovering and using some of what they have to offer in the form of sausage making supplies and equipment as well as tons of other tools, gadgets and accessories used in smoking meat.

We are very happy to have them on board so let's give them a big SMF welcome!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to SMF and thank you for your support. I too look forward to trying some of your products


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to the Sausage Maker Team - you will find lots of loyal supporters here


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Mar 27, 2012)

I've ordered from them before and was REALLY happy with my order and experience. They seem to be a legit company that cares for their customers. I will continue to order from them in the future. WELCOME SAUSAGE MAKERS!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome . 
Will order from them next time I stock up


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to SMF guys. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 28, 2012)

Great to have your support! 
Welcome.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to SMF The Sausage maker inc...................I'll be looking forward to doing business with you

Joe


----------



## badbob (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome! I've ordered from you folks several times and have been real happy with the products, service and price.That's my two cents worth.


----------



## larrym (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi ya's and welcome.  Thank you for your sponsorship.  This is a great site, so much info all gathered into one place.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 28, 2012)

Now that's pretty good timing,  bout out of casings and cure!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF----TSM


----------



## sam3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to SMF. I'm a pretty regular customer with you guys. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad to see you here Sausagemaker.com!  I haven't ordered from you yet, but I am planning on it soon!  I have Rytek Kutas's sausage book and let me say that it rocks!  Thanks for your support of our group!

Bigfish


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2012)

TSM , morning and welcome.... I have used your products for years....  Have spoken with tech services and customer support....  Great folks I wish to continue to do business with...  Great products...  Thank you for supporting this site....   Dave


----------



## alelover (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome, TSM!!!

Luckily, we have a new TSM retaail store here not far away.
I can vouch for the quality of TSM's equipment, I've seen it first hand.
I'm impressed!


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome.........My next order will be with you.............


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## tim202 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sausage Maker !!!

Tim


----------



## luv2q (Mar 28, 2012)

Your timing could not have been better, now that I'm getting into making my own sausages. Welcome to the site and I look forward to purchasing my sausage making items from you!


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## eman (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to da family ! Thanks for you support of SMF.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 28, 2012)

A big welcome!!!  Love your products and your customer service!!!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome Sausage Maker, been purchasing many products and sporting your 25 lb. sausage stuffer for quite a few years now. Been happy with your products and service.


----------



## gersus (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome! Always good to see a company supporting.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!  You will be a great addition!


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for your support. I will consider you first on my next order.

Mike


----------

